# Vincent d’Indy



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Vincent d'Indy, in full Paul-Marie-Théodore-Vincent d'Indy, (born March 27, 1851, Paris, France-died Dec. 1, 1931, Paris), French composer and teacher, remarkable for his attempted, and partially successful, reform of French symphonic and dramatic music along lines indicated by César Franck.

D'Indy studied under Albert Lavignac, Antoine Marmontel, and Franck (for composition). In 1874 he was admitted to the organ class of the Paris Conservatoire, and in the same year his second Wallenstein Overture was performed. He considered French 19th-century music and the tradition of the Paris Opéra, of the Paris Conservatoire, and of French "decorative" symphony to be superficial, frivolous, and unworthy to compete with the Teutonic Bach-Beethoven-Wagner tradition. The character of his own music revealed meticulous construction but also a certain lyricism. His harmony and counterpoint were laboriously worked out, but in his later work, free and unorthodox rhythms came easily and fluidly.
D'Indy's most important stage works were Le Chant de le Cloche (1883; "The Song of the Clock"), Fervaal (1895), Le Légende de Saint Christophe (1915; "The Legend of Saint Christopher"), and Le Rêve de Cinyras (1923; "The Dream of Cinyras"). Among his symphonic works, Symphonie sur un chant montagnard français (1886; "Symphony on a French Mountaineer's Chant"), with solo piano, based entirely on one of the folk songs d'Indy had collected in the Ardeche district, and Istar (variations; 1896) represent his highest achievements. His 105 scores also include keyboard works, secular and religious choral writings, and chamber music. Among the latter are some of his best compositions: Quintette (1924); a suite for flute, string trio, and harp (1927); and the Third String Quartet (1928-29). He also made arrangements of the hundreds of folk songs that he collected in the Vivarais.

In 1894 d'Indy became one of the founders of the Schola Cantorum in Paris. It was through courses at this academy that he spread his theories and initiated the revival of interest in Gregorian plainchant and music of the 16th and 17th centuries. D'Indy also published studies of Franck (1906), Ludwig van Beethoven (1911), and Richard Wagner (1930). In France, Paul Dukas, Albert Roussel, and Déodat de Sévérac were among his disciples. Outside France, particularly in Greece, Bulgaria, Portugal, and Brazil, his influence was lasting upon composers interested in shaping folk music into symphonic forms.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Recommended:


----------



## Durendal (Oct 24, 2018)

Never heard of this guy.


----------



## Artran (Sep 16, 2016)

I highly recommend his piano works.

Tableaux de voyage (1889), Op. 33 - 5. Le Glas:






Tableaux de voyage (1889), Op. 33 - 13. Rève:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Durendal said:


> Never heard of this guy.


Did you do something about that


----------

